# Candid at the park shot



## jg123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does the other kids in playing the background make the photo more interesting or should I blurr them out in PP


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it's fine how it is.  You can't see the other kids faces so that helps bring all the attention to the subject.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 12, 2008)

Thiss is a great capture. . I don't mind the kids as much as I mind the structure thats coming from the bottom corner and up out of her head.


----------



## amberlark (Jun 12, 2008)

What if you added a bit of dark to the background kids and a bit of light and sharp to the main child?

Sorta like this...I used some Kubota Actions.

"Digital fill Flash" on the main gal and some "Amazing detail finder" on the eyes, and a wee bit on the hair and body.  I used "Smokeless Burn" on the background, to paint in a vignette.  All the Actions used are on Artistic Tools V2.







Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## T8TERS (Jun 12, 2008)

i think it looks good the subject is perfectly clear and the other children faded out in the back just kind of make the setting for what the subjects in i like it


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 13, 2008)

yup i also agree it looks good with the background 'noise' lol, gives you a setting as said. I like the fill flash add as well, maybe just a tad less fill maybe but i like it nonetheless.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 13, 2008)

i ike the second one better... the original post, the picture is too gray


----------

